# Opinion sobre parlantes skp



## juliangp (Mar 19, 2012)

Hola , ya como se sabe, no hay que preguntar sobre gustos aca en el foro porque estaria mal ya que cada uno tiene sus gustos, lo que yo quiero saber es si alguien en el foro ha probado estos parlantes:







Estas son las caracteristicas:

WOOFER 12”
RMS Power: 200w
MAX Power: 400w
Impedance: 8 ohm
Frequency Response: 40~4000Hz
Sensitivity: 95dB
Magnet Weight: 50 Oz
Voice Coil Diameter: 2.5" (60.6mm)
Thiele-Small parameters
Fs: 50 Hz  
MMS: 52g
RE: 6O
Vas: 69 Liters
QMS: 7,5                 
QES: 0,5                     
QTS: 0,48

El modelo es wf-1220, lo que yo quiero saber es que tipo de respuesta presentan , y si son chinos renombrados o parlantes de  calidad ya que me dijeron que los usan para armar line arrays de bajo costo (para que saquen sus conclusiones, el parlante sale 306 pesos argentinos). Saludos gente.


----------



## SKYFALL (Mar 19, 2012)

Bueno como pregunta inicial a cuanto equivalen 306 pesos argentinos en Obamas?, para saber de que costo hablamos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 19, 2012)

Algo así como 70 obamas...


----------



## SKYFALL (Mar 19, 2012)

Entonces son parlantes costosos, eso equivale a 140mil pesos colombianos y por las caracteristicas que dejó juliangp creo que pueden ser buenos.


----------



## juliangp (Mar 19, 2012)

Bueno, gracias por responder, los voy a "encarar" y los acompaño con un driver 220ti , saludos


----------

